# Tool chest



## chatter chatter cut cut (Dec 19, 2021)

cant say i did this today. took about a month or more. a couple of hours a day is about my limit. all the drawers and top tray and lid are lined with blue fabric. cant seem to get the pic to go to proper storage to be able to send it to a website . stupid chromebook.or maybe me . one thing is certain my wood working skills are far beyond the metal working ones. the case and drawers are from a salvaged cabinet of some sort . it was sawed into about 3 ft sections and thrown out with a pile of non standard pallets.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 19, 2021)

is it upside down? I see what look like feet on the top corners?


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice work!!
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Dec 19, 2021)

the black things are latches. there are rods that are inserted from the top under the lid and go down through all the drawers . when the latches are locked the whole case is secured.


----------



## Chewy (Dec 20, 2021)

Really nice work!!!!


----------



## brino (Dec 20, 2021)

Great looking cabinet!
Thanks for sharing it here.

-brino


----------

